# Peacock Bass growth rate?



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a peacock bass and need him to grow fast in my grow out tank. He is 4 inches at present.

How fast will he grow with good water and good food

Thanks


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

i've heard with power feeding, good water changes and a big tank you can expect atleast an 1" a month


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

They frow fast got my at 2 1/2 inches last week and is already at 3 inches and fattening up-I had my Ocellaris Bass for 5 months-I had him at 3 inches and is now around 8 inches-fast growers!


----------



## Tongue33 (Sep 17, 2007)

Growth food is proven to be LIVE fish . I have tested on several occasions live food vs live fish and live fish and live food vs non live.

In every experiment I have conducted the Live fish as food always produced double even triple growth rate in My Cichla.

I even tested for a month one tank eating pellets and frozen brine a couple times a day versus another tank eating fish every other day 

The tank eating fish every other day grew from 1" to 3" in the one month perios and the fish in the Pellet and Frozen brine grew to 2" in the one month period.

They ate their fill on the frozen brine and pellets. And ate about to about the same stomache size on baby gups ...

Still for every one inch the non live diet grew.. the Live fish diet tank grew 2"

I also tried this with one tank eating earthworms at 3" and another eating live fish.. Growth was the same as stated above.. the live worm fed daily fish grew to 4" in the time that the live fish everyother day tank grew to 5"

This is just my own personal experience and I have plenty of cichla to be working on this with.. So I thought Why not.. 

Either way they still grow fast depending on species.. ocellaris, monoculus, and farmed Ocell/Mono grow at pretty much the same pace.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

They have been home 24 hours and not touched their food yet. They were fed on bloodworm but have yet to touch mine. the guy in the shop said it took them 4 days to feed when they first had them.

I am not worried just more surprised really.

I have lots of whitebait and prawns and have started a wormery as my Fahaka is getting a bit pricey.

Cheers


----------



## Tongue33 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds good  many are skittish for the first little bit


----------

